# My internet disconnects/connects...randomly



## cybergeron89 (Nov 3, 2007)

So i was just surfing the net and from time to time, my internet slows down but not every time. From no reason, it wont load any pages at all for a very long periods of time randomly. My MSN suddenly disconnects itself logging on and off..I do not know the reason of this. 

I am using Linksys MRT54GS router, with Motorola 285100 surfboard cable modem. Im sorta newbie at internet connection, so pls if u can, simple as much as possible ty

So i was wondering whats the problem of all this?

PS.If this topic is in wrong forum or is not allowed, feel free to close or move it mods


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Register at DSLReports and run their line quality tests. Post a link to the results here.


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

Do a double check with your ISP that they aren't doing anything with the lines .. also that you don't need a Firmware upgrade on your ADSL modem / router


----------

